# New male?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hey there! Betta_affinity has a nice black copper male I was considering adding into my blue coppers (for better dorsals and since most of my fry are getting black fins).

Here he is:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1290820803


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous fish, but TBH his fins really aren't that great. I would personally look for a fish with better finnage.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm not liking his caudal but I just want to get the dorsals in mine to get a bit wider.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

'm just wondering but how can you tell if they have good finnage?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well first we look at show winning fish, study the form, look at the rays in the fins, study the dorsal (skinny dorsals are a fault and IMO can make a nice fish look ugly) and the caudal. 

For example:
This doubletail is hands down the best I've ever seen. Notice the wide dorsal and even doubletail lobes.









(this fish was bred by Karen MacAuely aka Martinismommy who is a show winner).

Here is an ok fish but not the best:









Here is where the faults are:









Green: How it should look
Red: faults


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr.V why don't you get that DT bred by Karen? I saw him in person the last time I was there and he is AMAZING!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Because I'm not sure how he'll do in my line. I love the fins but it's the color issue.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

What about the blue DT she has up? He has nice fins too....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1290531002


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Still, neither of them have metallic or copper, I'm considering it for maybe an offshoot line but I like the guy above better ;P


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol
Well the purplish guy will most likely throw you multis, and MGs. And since yours are dragons, I think it might be an interesting cross....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok my mind is made up. I'm so getting the purple guy as an early Christmas present!!! I can't wait to see the results and my original female is only 6 months old so I can use her to breed as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of getting that DT from Karen  I'm in love with him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I hope this dosen't turn into a bidding war ;P He is amazing...I'm just wondering how the colors will come out since I'm using a dragon geno....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I can't afford him this week anyway  Hopefully the blue DT will still be available.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well he gets shipped Monday! I'm gonna condition and breed in a few weeks to my dragon geno female.

@ 1fish2fish I hope you can get the blue guy! He's amazing too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Dominnic!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I got his tank all set up and everything. I started conditioning my two females (super red HMPK and dragon geno, I'll be spawning both of them).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ooooo, purple bettas are the best  Good luck in getting him


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Too bad he won't breed more purples...darn elusive colors. I can't wait to get him here!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

yayy!


----------

